# kennel cough



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

hi, I'm going on holiday in July and Coco will be going to kennels. He will be about 7 months. I asked the kennels if he would need to have the kennel cough jab and she said it was up to me. 

Is this neccessary and would you? I think I will speak to the vet and see what they say


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the Kennel cough vaccine is like the human flue jab, it only covers one of like 7 strands of the virus. so you dog can have the vacc and still catch kennel cough. 

i work at a kennel that doest require the KC vacc and last year we had an out brake of kennel cough(the first in several years) that continued throughout the hole of the summer. both dogs with the vacc and without came down with it. some without the vacc weren't affected and some with the vacc weren't either. so the vacc didn't make much of a difference. 
infarct we had dog who comes in all the time he stayed away from the kennels for weeks after getting his booster and KC vacc and still caught kennel cough when he came back to us. 

if you are getting it then it must be at least 2 weeks before going into kennels or the kennels will refuse to take the dog. the vets in out aria are driving us nuts as i think we are now up to 5 dogs in the past 3 months whe we have had to turn away because the vets gave the dog the KC vacc as late as the day before kenneling. 


to be honest its not that big a deal, if they do get it just a little cough medicine out the chemist (don't tell them its for your dog or they wont sell it to you as their insurance doesn't cover animals) and let it run its coarse. the vets will give an antibiotic that wont do anything because KC is a virus and antibiotics don't do anything for viruses. 


hope that all made sense?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie had kennel cough not long after we got her, but it didn't seem to bother her that much. She got given antibiotics, which didn't help and it just ran its course within about a week or two. 

I always thought it was meant to be a horrible thing, and I was expecting something much worse. I don't know if it can be worse, but it just seemed like a cough to me.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan has had it twice now, but it is barely noticeable. He only coughed about once a day and it just seems to go of it's own accord after a couple of weeks.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help. I don't think I'll bother then I'll just take a chance


----------

